# Introducing Puppy Warkonhaus



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

He's a bi-color working line male out of V-Kapona vom Eichenluft IPO1, KKL and V- Jabina Zlatan IPO3, KKL. Litters

I'm in love. I picked him up at the airport yesterday and (so far) no accidents in the house or crate. He loves to be held and rocked.:laugh2: He's not a fan of the crate and screams like I'm beating him with a 2x4. I'm doing crate games with him so I'll let you know my progress. I hope it's soon. It's been 11 years since I had a puppy.

Because he's so dark and doesn't like to look at the camera, I'm having a hard time taking pictures of him. This is my first time posting pictures so I hope this turns out. Otherwise I'll be back to edit. (I did read how to post pictures...but my comprehension may not be that great) LOL


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

What a cutie! Congrats! The crate thing just takes a little time. He'll get it!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GypsyGhost said:


> What a cutie! Congrats! The crate thing just takes a little time. He'll get it!


Thanks! And for all your help. :wink2: He's so soft and little, I can hardly stand it. I suppose they make them cute to stop you from selling them on the street corner to the highest bidder when you're sleep deprived. lol

I've been watching Michael Ellis training videos so we're doing a lot of marking good behaviors with a "yes" and rewarding. He's great at making eye contact and has a lot of focus. I'm very happy. Although I can't wait until he's a fully functioning trained adult. That could be my sleep depravation talking. haha


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's adorable! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats! Our pups are related, my boy is by Arko vom Eichenluft, your pup's grandsire on his dam's side


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I got my female GSD, four dogs ago, I got very little sleep in the beginning. It was awful, I almost fell asleep at work a few times. I lived in an apartment at the time and I apologized daily. They were very nice about it.

Congrats on the pup, let the adventure begin....,


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I know it will get better with the sleep. I'm just dreaming of that day. LOL

Bramble, is your boy the one in your Avatar? He's gorgeous!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Yup that is him  Thank you, they grow up quick. He'll be 2 this June.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Just an update. Dexter will be 13 weeks tomorrow. He had a little bout of diarrhea so here he is at the vet's office:



His ears crack me up. They were both fully up at 9 and 10 weeks old. Then the left ear was up and the right ear was a comb over. Now the right ear is up and the left is a comb over.

I love this dog. He's got such a fantastic personality. He's very confident, happy, social...and a bit vocal. LOL He seems to have a bit of temper when he doesn't get his way. We're working on it.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He's growing up very handsome. Love the ears!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

He is very cute!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you both. I think he's cute, too. Although, I am biased.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Handsome boy! Such cute ears. I remember Finn's went up and down for a while. It was a cute stage


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

And we have lift off! His ears are finally up...four months to the day. He finally finished all his puppy shots. He's almost 40 lbs, and a sweetheart. 

His favorite things are giving kisses, playing with his big brother - Linus, the flirt pole, sticking his head in the shower, taking the eyes out of his stuffed squeaky toys, and killing butterflies (we're working on the last one). We start obedience classes in about a week, and I couldn't be more excited. He's fully potty trained now...to the point where I fell asleep without putting him in his crate (my bad), and he woke me up to go outside. Good boy. I'm very pleased with his progress...and mine. :grin2:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

He's growing up into a very handsome and obviously smart young man!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bramble said:


> Congrats! Our pups are related, my boy is by Arko vom Eichenluft, your pup's grandsire on his dam's side


Arko is a half sibling of our Halo, who has the same sire!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, Deb!

Cassidy's mom - so if Halo is Arko's half sister, and Arko is my puppy's grandfather (sire), that makes Halo my puppy's Great Aunt? Small world. LOL


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

He is so handsome! He sounds like a wonderful young dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

IllinoisNative said:


> Thanks, Deb!
> 
> Cassidy's mom - so if Halo is Arko's half sister, and Arko is my puppy's grandfather (sire), that makes Halo my puppy's Great Aunt? Small world. LOL


Something like that, lol.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

IllinoisNative said:


> He's a bi-color working line male out of V-Kapona vom Eichenluft IPO1, KKL and V- Jabina Zlatan IPO3, KKL. Litters
> 
> I'm in love. I picked him up at the airport yesterday and (so far) no accidents in the house or crate. He loves to be held and rocked.:laugh2: He's not a fan of the crate and screams like I'm beating him with a 2x4. I'm doing crate games with him so I'll let you know my progress. I hope it's soon. It's been 11 years since I had a puppy.
> 
> Because he's so dark and doesn't like to look at the camera, I'm having a hard time taking pictures of him. This is my first time posting pictures so I hope this turns out. Otherwise I'll be back to edit. (I did read how to post pictures...but my comprehension may not be that great) LOL


So cute


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

He's very good looking! Is he going to work?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

ausdland said:


> He's very good looking! Is he going to work?


Thank you. My hope is to train him for service work. I have some balance issues due to cancer treatments. He's so ridiculously smart, and is very food motivated. He learns everything after a few repetitions. His focus is off the charts. People keep asking if I trained him for that...he came to me from the breeder with that type of focus on me. I wish I could take credit....lol. I told the breeder what I needed and she gave me the perfect pup.

I'm working on foundation work now, and he is starting formal obedience on Tuesday. I have another trainer who is working with me after for the service part of his training.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I was going to post another picture of Dexter but my previous pictures are gone. So I uploaded all of them to Flickr. I'm going to see if I can post them again.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36097382011/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

He is so handsome!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Were you able to see the new one? I can't figure out how to post the picture to this website so you don't have to click a link. I tried dragging the picture from my computer, but it comes out sideways...like this. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

IllinoisNative said:


> Were you able to see the new one? I can't figure out how to post the picture to this website so you don't have to click a link. I tried dragging the picture from my computer, but it comes out sideways...like this. What am I doing wrong?


I did see the new one from the link, but also that picture is not sideways for me in this post. I can't believe how big he has gotten!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GypsyGhost said:


> I did see the new one from the link, but also that picture is not sideways for me in this post. I can't believe how big he has gotten!


That's so weird. The picture is sideways for me when I pull up this site on my laptop. But when I pull up this site on my iPhone, it's right side up. I don't get it.

Yes, he is getting big.:smile2: He's five months old now, and we are doing puppy agility on Monday's and obedience classes on Tuesday. He's got quite the social calendar. LOL But he's doing very well. I'm surprised at how well he's doing with all the other puppies/dogs/distractions in the room. He's very focused on me and food. haha He's interested in the other dogs but not obsessively so. I thought he would be considering how in love he is with my other dog. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

IllinoisNative said:


> That's so weird. The picture is sideways for me when I pull up this site on my laptop. But when I pull up this site on my iPhone, it's right side up. I don't get it.
> 
> Yes, he is getting big.:smile2: He's five months old now, and we are doing puppy agility on Monday's and obedience classes on Tuesday. He's got quite the social calendar. LOL But he's doing very well. I'm surprised at how well he's doing with all the other puppies/dogs/distractions in the room. He's very focused on me and food. haha He's interested in the other dogs but not obsessively so. I thought he would be considering how in love he is with my other dog. I'm pleasantly surprised.


I'm not very tech savvy, so I'm afraid I'm no help with pictures! 

I can't wait to hear about how he does in both agility and obedience! He sounds like a very nice dog.


----------



## dzignr_tastz (Jul 25, 2017)

IllinoisNative said:


> Were you able to see the new one? I can't figure out how to post the picture to this website so you don't have to click a link. I tried dragging the picture from my computer, but it comes out sideways...like this. What am I doing wrong?


I experience the same thing with pics from my iPad. Try opening the pic up in Paint or any photo editing software (I use Photoshop as I have it... thus the "Dzignr"), make any minor change to it, save it, then try uploading it. It seems to work for me, and I think it's something in the original pic encoding.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Just an update. I haven't posted in a while because I evacuated Florida due to Hurricane Irma. Unfortunately, I was on the west coast of Florida and we took a direct hit. Everyone in my family is fine, but it was quite the ordeal. Thankfully, my home was intact with only my fence knocked down and some screens blown out in the lanai.

We evacuated just north of Atlanta. I had to take two dogs to two hotels (one on the way out of town and one on the way back), my cousin's house in Georgia, and then came back to Florida and stayed with my aunt and uncle until my power was restored last Thursday. Whew. 

I'm happy to say that my 7 month old puppy took to the adventure like a Champ (my other dog always does...he's so chill)! The puppy was fan-freaking-tastic in the car, he was well behaved in the hotel (no nuisance barking or accidents), and he did very well with my cousin's two dogs (a pit bull and a jack Russell mix). He also had to stay at my aunt and uncles house for about a week, and was also good. This whole experience could have been a nightmare given his age. I'm very thankful.

Here are some updated pics. One was on the balcony of my cousin's house in Georgia. He were just hanging out. The other is when we finally came home. Eventually he's grow into his head and ears. LOL


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

First, I'm glad you all are safe and that there was minimal damage to your home. Second, so good to hear the pup did so well with everything! He's so handsome.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GypsyGhost said:


> First, I'm glad you all are safe and that there was minimal damage to your home. Second, so good to hear the pup did so well with everything! He's so handsome.


Thank you so much! It could have been worse, so I'm very grateful. 

I also think he's handsome, but I know I'm biased. LOL It's been so stifling hot in Florida that I've been taking Dexter to the farm and fleet out here to work on heeling. We go up and down the isles, through clothes racks and he's by my side. He takes everything in stride, and lays at my feet when I talk to people. He doesn't strain to get to other people. He can take them or leave them, which I'm thrilled about. I'm so happy that his temperament is solid. Part of me thinks he's so well behaved because he's obsessed with me.  If I'm in the room, no matter where he is, he's fine.

I was looking for a small time breeder who bred working line shepherds with solid temperaments, which is what I got. Thank you! But now I'm curious about his breeding and genetics. I want to know what went into him. I just got his papers in the mail so I'll have to do a little research.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

He sounds super! Good luck on your trip down the pedigree rabbit hole!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Just an update. I stumbled across some puppy pictures of Dexter when I picked him up at the airport at 8 weeks old. I can't believe how much he's grown. He's now 10 months old and quite a handful, although I love him to death. Did I mention how much I love adolescence? LOL

Here's some pictures of him then and now:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is Quinzel's brother?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Who is Quinzel and where can I get his picture? LOL

I don't have any updates on his siblings. He was from a litter of 4 males and 3 females. He was green boy. I know of brown boy, blue boy, and red boy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

IllinoisNative said:


> Who is Quinzel and where can I get his picture? LOL
> 
> I don't have any updates on his siblings. He was from a litter of 4 males and 3 females. He was green boy. I know of brown boy, blue boy, and red boy.



On your breeder's facebook page


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, I don't know how I'm missing it. I'm at her website often, and I just went back and can't find it. I see her posting a lot about the C litter, but I can't find info on the B litter. Where are you looking? I must be blind as a bat.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, I googled. I'm not sure. The age and coloring is right. There were three females in his litter. However, two were long coats and the standard coat female (orange girl) went to a family in Connecticut. Amanda is in PA. Also, the puppy is named Quinzel Eichenluft. The puppies out of the B litter were Warkonhaus. Dexter's dam was Eichenluft, though.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I really like her C litter. I hope she repeats it when I'm ready for a new pup. This next one looks like it's going to be nice too.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I really like her C litter. I hope she repeats it when I'm ready for a new pup. This next one looks like it's going to be nice too.


Her C litter looked really nice. I think I'm going to love her upcoming litter. I love her two possible sires. But I'm partial to Ox Iveron.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

C litter is really nice. I wish I had the time and money to buy Chickpea. The male she kept is just as nice. As far as the D litter....Me too.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven't posted pictures in a while so I thought I'd give an update. Dexter is about 20 months old and 80lbs. He's doing fantastic, and is starting to mature. Thank God! He's still VERY affectionate, wants to engage all the time, loves the flirt pole, and his buddy Linus. I'm so happy he's part of my life. 

Here's a few pictures of him (and one of his buddy Linus, who is now 14 years old):


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

He looks great! Very handsome.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you! He's such a happy dog. He does everything with gusto so I wouldn't say he's a calm dog yet. However, we're working on it. I also think some of that will come as he matures more. 

He's gotten so much better with his reactions on leash. I'd like to think I've given him coping skills. LOL

Funny thing, he brings me my shoes when he wants to go outside. I usually wake up with my shoes by my bed. Ha! I didn't train him to do that either. He doesn't chew on them, he just picks them up one by one and lays them right by me. It's hysterical.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very handsome! So cute he gets your shoes - who can resist that lol! Smart dog!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you. He is so smart. Much smarter than me, which is why I struggled with him in the beginning. But I'm catching up...lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

IllinoisNative said:


> Thank you. He is so smart. Much smarter than me, which is why I struggled with him in the beginning. But I'm catching up...lol.


Yes I have been there-at times still there - always learning! Lol!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> He's gorgeous!!!


Thank you! I wish I could take credit....lol. I've been stalking Amanda's website because of her F litter. Those are some lookers as well. I love looking at her dogs because they all look like mine. :grin2: I actually laughed when she got a sable.


----------

